# Concerned about a spot on her nose...



## Saschasmydog. (Aug 26, 2011)

I came home yesterday from work and the top of Saschas nose looked cracked. I didnt think too much of it because it didnt look bad. I thought it may have been from playing with our Pomeranian. But then I got home from work today and the same spot looks raw like the skin was taken off. I think it may be an allergic reaction to her food. We just switched from Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy (she refused to eat it) to Purina Pro Plan LBP (which she loves.) I have heard good things and read a few on here about it. Anyway, I put pics below so you all can see what I am talking about and maybe give some insight or advice. I am taking her to the vet on sat. 

















I am worried that the black may not come back on her nose now...:help:


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

My dogs lose pigment in their noses when they dig too much in the dirt or when they are too rough and scratch each other. The pigment usually comes back in a couple of weeks. I think the black should come back on your girl. Let us know how it goes with the vet!


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm not sure I've ever seen someone say purina was a good food =/


----------



## Saschasmydog. (Aug 26, 2011)

went to the vet today. everything is fine. after thinking about it the past few days and watching her closely, i am 99.5% sure that it is from her nudging the door on her crate when she wants out. vet said that it is most likely that, and that her nose would be an awkward spot for an allergic reaction to show up. plus it has already started healing and pigment is returning. while we were there i went ahead and got her chipped. tomorrow we go to the country for some much needed running and exhaustion inducing activity.


----------



## gsdmi (Apr 4, 2009)

Quite a few years ago, our GSD-Collie X learned to open the back gate at my parents house. He would be on the back porch stretched out in the sun and his nose looked the same way. We started to bungee the latch, and the first time he tried to open it he really tore his nose up, that stinker! Neosporin helped - keeps it soft so the scab doesn't get itchy, or she may rub it to itch and reopen.

Now we either use Neosporin or an Emu Oil based pet salve (love that stuff).

Have fun in the country, LOVE a tired dog.


----------

